# Salve, problemi con il server X

## BlackBelt

.. mi sono appena iscritto e colgo l'occasione per salutare tutti gli amici del forum. Ho installato gentoo su un asus con processore amd a 64 bit. Mi succede che quando carico un browser dopo qualche secondo il sistema si freeza. Da quel punto in poi non riesco a switccare da console a console e neanche a killare X. 

Ho gnome 2.6.2, i driver proprietari nvidia kernel 2.6.9 vanilla. 

Mi sapete aiutare?

grazieLast edited by BlackBelt on Sun Nov 28, 2004 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gatiba

Ti succede solo quando apri il browser?   :Shocked: 

----------

## BlackBelt

..praticamente si.. dopo 15/20 secondi che navigo.

emanuele

----------

## BlackBelt

si è "freezato" pure con un cat /proc/acpi/battery/BATT0/info..

----------

## kallamej

Moved from Desktop Environments.

----------

## molesto

ciao ciao e benvenuto...  :Wink: 

cerca di darci qualche dato in più...

che versione di x?

quali drivers della scheda video ?

quale browser?

quali processi attivi?

----------

## BlackBelt

per la scheda video ho fatto emerge nvdia-kernel && nvidia-glx

xorg-x11 6.0.8

browser mozilla ephifany

tra i processi attivi no kacpid famd syslog-ne devfsd e un altri altri ancora.

grazie

----------

## lavish

Magari è una cosa inutile... ma ti dispiacerebbe postare il contenuto di /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?

----------

## MyZelF

Benvenuto.

[mod]

Per favore, modifica il titolo del topic con qualcosa di inerente al suo contenuto.

Grazie.

[/mod]

----------

## BlackBelt

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce FX Go5650"

        VideoRam     65536

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth  24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Scusate la lunghezza del post

emanuele

----------

## gatiba

Forse volevi dire cha hai Xorg-6.8?  :Wink: 

Prova a mettere AGPGART come modulo nel kernel, e ad inserire:

```
Option       "NvAGP" "1"
```

in xorg.conf sotto la voce della scheda video [device].

In questo modo utilizzerai i driver AGP della Nvidia e non AGPGART che sotto molti sistemi è instabile (il mio compreso, anche a me fa freezare tutto dopo un pò).

Inoltre potresti aggiungere queste voci sempre sotto [device]:

```
  Option       "RenderAccel" "true"
```

e queste in fondo al file xorg.conf:

```
Section "extensions"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Potresti poi postare l'output di:

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/*
```

Prima e dopo le modifiche?

----------

## BlackBelt

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x00000000

Host Bridge:     PCI device 10de:00d1

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f00421b:0x00000001

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file

for additional information on this problem.

----------

## gatiba

Mi posteresti anche il risultato di un:

```
lspci -v
```

----------

## gatiba

In effetti hai AGP disabilitato per qualche motivo, prova con le modifiche che ti ho postato e compila il kernel con AGPGART come modulo!

----------

## BlackBelt

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Host Bridge (rev a4)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80c5

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

	Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

	Capabilities: [44] #08 [0180]

	Capabilities: [c0] AGP version 3.0

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 LPC Bridge (rev f6)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80c5

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80c5

	Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel, IRQ 11

	I/O ports at 5000 [size=64]

	I/O ports at 5040 [size=64]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1858

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

	Memory at febfb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1858

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

	Memory at febfc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0 (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1859

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

	Memory at febfdc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

	Capabilities: [44] #0a [2080]

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1853

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

	I/O ports at e400

	I/O ports at e080 [size=128]

	Memory at febfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00d9 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1856

	Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel, IRQ 10

	I/O ports at e800

	I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

	Memory at febff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 IDE (rev a5) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 185a

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

	I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

	Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=04, sec-latency=128

	I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000dfff

	Memory behind bridge: f8a00000-feafffff

	Expansion ROM at 0000b000 [disabled] [size=12K]

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 AGP Bridge (rev a4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

	Memory behind bridge: f6900000-f89fffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: c6800000-e67fffff

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

	Flags: fast devsel

	Capabilities: [80] #08 [2101]

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

	Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

	Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

	Flags: fast devsel

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5650] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1852

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

	Memory at f7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=f89e0000]

	Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

	Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

	Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter (rev 13)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 173c

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

	Memory at feaf8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=feac0000]

	I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

	Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

0000:02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ab)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1854

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

	Memory at fd200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

	Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176

	Memory window 0: fba00000-fc5ff000

	Memory window 1: fc600000-fd1ff000

	I/O window 0: 0000c000-0000c7ff

	I/O window 1: 0000c800-0000cfff

	16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ab)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1854

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

	Memory at fa200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

	Bus: primary=02, secondary=07, subordinate=0a, sec-latency=176

	Memory window 0: f8a00000-f95ff000

	Memory window 1: f9600000-fa1ff000

	I/O window 0: 0000b000-0000b7ff

	I/O window 1: 0000b800-0000bfff

	16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:02:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1857

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

	Memory at feafd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

0000:02:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0576 (rev 01)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 185b

	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5

	Memory at feafd800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:02:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd: Unknown device 0592

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 185c

	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5

	Memory at feafdc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 120f

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

	Memory at feafe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

Si continua a bloccare... grazie per l'aiuto.

emanuele

----------

## gatiba

Dai dai che troveremo una soluzione  :Wink: 

Postami di nuovo un:

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 
```

Ed anche un:

```
dmesg
```

Non preoccuparti se è lungo  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackBelt

il cat a status restituisce

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file

for additional information on this problem.

mentre il dmesg dice:

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hdc4 vga=791)

Linux version 2.6.9 (root@master) (gcc version 3.4.2 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.2-r2, ssp-3.4.1-1, pie-8.7.6.5)) #7 SMP Sun Nov 28 11:43:19 GMT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ff40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ff40000 - 000000000ff50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ff50000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1 (0)

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000000ff40000

Using node hash shift of 24

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000000ff40000

No mptable found.

On node 0 totalpages: 65344

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61248 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000f76e0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x05000425 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000000ff40000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x05000425 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000000ff40200

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x05000425 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000000ff50040

  >>> ERROR: Invalid checksum

ACPI: DSDT (v001  L5DK8 L5DK8014 0x00000014 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x0000000000000000

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.1

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: ASUSTeK  <6>Product ID: L5D          <6>APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16

I/O APIC #1 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Processors: 1

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ e8000000 size 128 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdc4 vga=791 console=tty0

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

time.c: Detected 797.958 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 250400k/261376k available (3424k kernel code, 0k reserved, 1410k data, 260k init)

Calibrating delay loop... 1576.96 BogoMIPS (lpj=788480)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ stepping 0a

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1024.89 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

Only one processor found.

Using IO-APIC 1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

works.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.468 MHz APIC timer.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 37)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS1] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKLN] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAUI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKMO] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKSM] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LTID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

ACPI: Power Resource [GFAN] (off)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKSM] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS1] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAUI] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LKMO] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.1[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.3[D] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.4[D] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Setting up Nforce3 AGP.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.20 [Flags: R/W].

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffff0000100000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FN00] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (24 C)

Asus Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.29

  L5D model detected, supported

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.1[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Using anticipatory io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE3-150: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0

NFORCE3-150: chipset revision 165

NFORCE3-150: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE3-150: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE3-150: 0000:00:08.0 (rev a5) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K13AS, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: IC25N040ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

hdc: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/1740KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.00.039.

3w-xxxx: No cards found.

libata version 1.02 loaded.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.01.16

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SCSI Host driver 3.01.16

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 10, pci mem ffffff000001ec00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 11, pci mem ffffff0000020000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 5, pci mem ffffff0000022000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 18

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> four buttons

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 16:07:37 Nov 27 2004

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

i810: NVIDIA nForce Audio found at IO 0xe080 and 0xe400, MEM 0x0000 and 0x0000, IRQ 5

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: ALG32 (ALC650)

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0, new EID value = 0x05c7

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0, DAC map configured, total channels = 6

i810_audio: setting clocking to 48648

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09b)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x2 (1500 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

powernow-k8: cpu_init done, current fid 0x0, vid 0x12

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 MDM P0P1 LAN0 LAN1 USB0 USB1 USB2 SLPB 

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/hdc3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hdc4, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:58:17 PDT 2004

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        none

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  enabled

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

grazie di nuovo

----------

## gatiba

Figurati!

Allora: prova a disattivare l'APIC nel kernel!

Soprattutto è da notare che continua a caricare l'AGPGART invece dell' NVAGP, io proverei a togliere del tutto il supporto AGPGART, anche come modulo continua a caricarselo prima del corrispettivo Nvidia...

Percui disattiva APIC (l'ho letto su un'altro forum riguardo NForce3 e Nvidia) e disattiva completamente AGPGART...

Vedi così se viene attivato l'AGP!

----------

## BlackBelt

io non ho mai abilitato il supporto per agp nel kernel, anzi a dirla tutta non ho la possibilità di settare la voce /dev/agpgart nel kernel in quanto è contraddistinta da 3 trattini ( --- /dev/agpgart). Dipende da qualche opzione che ho omesso o meno?

grazie mille

emanuele

----------

## gatiba

L'output del dmesg è abbastanza chiaro riguardo AGPGART:

```

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Setting up Nforce3 AGP.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000 
```

Posta la configurazione del tuo kernel!

----------

## BlackBelt

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.9-gentoo-r1

# Mon Nov 29 19:11:54 2004

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_UNORDERED_IO=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_NAMES is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

CONFIG_SK98LIN=y

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BIT32_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_INIT_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

grazie mille 

emanuele

----------

## gatiba

Hai l'AGPGART attivato! E non funziona con chipset nForce3!

Lo trovi sotto:

Device Drivers --> Character Devices --> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

Prima hai detto che te lo da non modificabile, a me invece lo lascia modificare, al limite dimmi che kernel usi!

----------

## BlackBelt

ho in gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9.. non posso modificarla....

grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## gatiba

Mmhhh lo provo subito...

----------

## gatiba

Uff che fatica!  :Smile: 

Ho cercato in giro per il forum ed ho trovato questo:

su AMD64 per poter rimuovere AGPGART, devi prima disattivare IOMMU dal kernel.

Processor features -> IOMMU

Così dovresti poter togliere AGPGART, io purtroppo non posso provarlo xchè non ho un AMD64 e nel menuconfig del kernel non appare IOMMU...

Fammi sapere se è giusto così!

----------

## BlackBelt

Ho tolto agp dal kernel e quello di nvidia parte. Il fatto è che X continua a bloccarsi. Può dipendere dalla scheda di rete?

grazie

----------

## gatiba

Ok, quindi un :

```

 cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

```

cosa ti ritorna?

----------

## gatiba

 *BlackBelt wrote:*   

> Ho tolto agp dal kernel e quello di nvidia parte. Il fatto è che X continua a bloccarsi. Può dipendere dalla scheda di rete?
> 
> grazie

 

Mah, mi sembra strano, comunque basta che la disattivi (o la togli fisicamente) e provi!

----------

## BlackBelt

altre idee?

----------

## BlackBelt

ti chiedevo della scheda ethernet perche' se nn collego il pc in rete adesso non si blocca come prima. Se mi collego e passo file via ssh prende e si freeza

grazie

----------

## gatiba

Azz!

Beh mi pare abbastanza indicativo, hai la possibilità di provare un'altra scheda?

Che modello è?

Purtroppo non saprei cos'altro dire, se non che potrebbe davvero essere

un problema hardware...  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Purtroppo non saprei cos'altro dire, se non che potrebbe davvero essere
> 
> un problema hardware... 

 

Potrei pensare a un conflitto di interrupts

----------

